

Ask HN: About Apollo 11 - brserc

I couldn&#x27;t find any detailed sources on internet about Apollo 11.<p>How did they land on the moon, how did they came back to earth? What was the engineering behind this marvelous trip to moon?
======
sgt101
Bless your heart.

Have a look at
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_11](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_11)

or this

[http://www.lpi.usra.edu/lunar/missions/apollo/apollo_11/](http://www.lpi.usra.edu/lunar/missions/apollo/apollo_11/)

